# Celexa Wrecked Me



## KarlB (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi folks. I'm getting really frustrated and need some experienced folks opinions.I quit smoking last April. In the fall, I began to have heat flashes...red faced and very hot and slightly dizzy. I also developed severe gas in the morning and the feeling of a knot behind my navel.I went to a Doctor, and he initially believed I had an anxiety disorder. (though I had no anxiety, I believe he thought the hot flashes were anxiety).Anyway, he put me on Celexa and the nightmare began. For two days I had amplified hot flashes, nausea, vomitting. I took LSD in college so I believe the drug kicked in severe hallucinigenic effects. The experience was much like food poisoning if you've had that....After I stopped taking the Celexa I was completely screwed up. My stomach now had a severe burning sensation. The gas and hot flashes were worse in hot environments or if I had physical activity. I was foggy and confused...and now I actually was having some anxiety. I couldn't sleep the night through, and I had both C and D where I had neither before.I took a leave from my job and returned to the doctor. Blood tests showed everything was normal with the exception of slightly elevated SGPT liver enzymes. H Pylori test was negative. 24 hour urinalysis showed nothing. Ultrasound showed nothing. Upper GI showed some esophogus and stomach damage. The doctor put me on Nexium and reglan and I returned to work.No good. The stomach problem really didn't change. I was getting woken up every morning at 6 am with a burning stomach. I had to drink pepto and ginger ale every morning to settle it down. I was also having severe anxiety and nausea while on the meds. Chills, etc.I went back and told my general practitioner. He was stumped. He sent me to a gastroenterologist.The gastro told me the stomach and esophogus problems were minor. Without running a single test, he believed my problem was IBS. He told me to start taking citrucel and Robinul Forte and told me to stop taking Nexium and Reglan.The Robinul gave me dry mouth, sweats and severe anxiety so I stopped taking it. I'm not sure if the fiber is helping at all. My mornings are a bit better but I still am sluggish and nausous often.I'm completely unconvinced I have IBS. First, I can eat ANYTHING. I feel better with food in my stomach. I never need to rush to the bathroom, and my symptoms are never relieved by defication.I sometimes have nausea and vomit. I have days where I am incredibly gassy all day. I have a burning sensation in my stomach, some bloating, and my stools are very soft, occasionally having what look like very small tomato skins in them, but no bleeding. I get very tired in the evenings, and am still occasionally having anxiety. Since the Celexa I've had what feels like a cramp in my left lower abdomen....my stomach gurgles like when hungry, but for minutes at a time accompanied with severe gas and facial flushing.I asked the doctor why he never ran a stool culture, and he told me it was because unless you are having severe diarreah, they don't think that's necessary. I've also not had a lower GI.The Doctor's last idea was to perscribe Zoloft, which I thought was completely insane, since I had such a bad reaction to the SSRI Celexa, which is supposed to be the easiest one to tolerate. Same drug family. SSRI's are a path I DO NOT wish to take.I told him I would not take the Zoloft. I had no anxiety before taking the Celexa the first time. In fact all of my conditions were minor before the Celexa. I think the fact he even thought this would be a good idea tells me he's not aware of what I'm even saying. His specialty is IBS, he seemed to have that as the diagnosis before I opened my mouth....keep in mind he ran not a single test.Is this something that will just take time to heal? I'm looking for a second opinion at the moment. I've been away from work for a month, and I just want my life back. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

This doesn't sound right.... I think sometime doctors diagnose IBS when they don't know what's going on.I would go to a different doctor. I've had IBS for 3 years and it doesn't sound like anything I've heard of... heat flashes, burning behind navel.... weird







If another doctor says the same thing, I would also try some type of "unorthodox" treatement if that doesn't work. Like, accupuncture... it does wonders.Hope this helps!


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

My god, that sounds awful. I understand how you feel. I don't think I have IBS, either. I have episodes of extremly agonizing nausea and projectile vomiting. Diarrhea, too. The gastro doc seemed to "know" it was IBS before I had even come in, too. He even sent a note to my doctor saying I didn't need to come back cause it was "just" IBS. No tests done...nothing. Anyhow, sorry to get off track, I have been on Celexa. I took it for about 2 or 3 years. I took it for depression, though. I think your doc was wrong for writing you a prescription without doing a thourough investigation of your symptoms. Normally Celexa is a very mild drug, in terms of side effects, so I wonder if you had an allergic reaction to it? Well, let us know how you're doing, and if ya need to talk...marriah###themail.com. Hope you feel better, Marriah


----------

